# Helmet/Goggle Compatibility List



## Guest

Hello there,
This might be a repost but i found this list on the internet wich says wich and what helmets combine better with each set of goggles.

Enjoy.

Bern Muse:
Electric EG1

Bern Baker:
Airblaster Goggles
Anon Figment
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Oakley Wisdom
Smith Goggles (Any)
Spy Blizzards
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldiers
Spy Targa II
Quiksilver Whazoo

Dainese Fun:
Adidas Yodai
Smith Airflow
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldier

Giro 9:
Adidas Yodai
Anon Realm
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Von Zipper Bushwick

Giro Bad Lieutenant:
Adidas Yodai
Airblaster Airgoggle
Anon Figment
Electric EG1
Oakley A-Frame
Smith Fuse Regulator (Clip Doesn't Fit Under Attachment, But Apart From That Fine)
Spy Orbit (Fits Best Worn With The Strap Under The Helmet Rather Than Over It)
Version Vent

Giro Encore 2:
Smith Fuse
Scott Chrome (Free Ones With Document Mag)
Zeal Detonator

Giro Ravine SC:
Oakley A-Frame

Giro S4:
Oakley Wisdom

Giro Sonic:
Oakley Wisdom
Von Zipper Wisenheimer

Pro-Tec Ace Freecarve:
Adidas Yodai

Pro-Tec Ace Freeride:
Electric EG1
Dragon DX (NB: All Protec Ace Lids Have The Same Basic Shape, So It's A Fair Bet That What Will Fit One Will Fit The Others)
Oakley A-Frame

Pro-Tec Ace Wake (Wakeboard Helmet So Needs A Hat And Has No Goggle Retainers):
Adidas Yodai
Smith Rhythm Regulator

Pro-Tec Andrew Crawford:
Cebe ?
Smith Fuse Regulator
Version Vent

Pro-Tec B2:
Anon Figment
Anon Realm
Isis (Various)
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley Wisdom
Scott Chrome (Free Ones With Document Mag)
Smith Fuse
Spy Blizzard
Zeal Detonator

Pro-Tec Danny Kass Assault Helmet:
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Electric EG1-S

Quiksilver Pulse:
Spy Soldier

RED Buzzcap:
Electric EG1

RED HiFi:
Adidas Robin (Only The Helmet Compatible Version Of The Robins!)
Adidas Yodai
Anon Figment
Anon Realm
Anon Theroem
Electric EG1
Cebe OTG
Dragon DX
Dragon DXS
Isis (Various)
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Oakley Wisdom (With Helmet Strap)
Spy Blizzard
Spy Orbit
Version Vent
Von Zipper Bushwick
Von Zipper Sizzle
Von Zipper Spartacus
Von Zipper Wisenheimer
Zeal Aspect
Zeal Detonator

RED Remix:
Anon Theorem
Oakley A-Frame

RED Reya:
Bolle Simmer

RED Shaun White Trace:
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Smith Fuse Regulator

RED Skycap:
Adidas Robin
Adidas Yodai
Anon Theorem
Dragon DX
Electric EG1
Electric EG5
IS Design Devun Walsh Pro - No Probs
Oakley A-Frame (Goggle Strap At Limit Of Length Adjustment - Could Be A Problem For Some)
Oakley Wisdom
Spy Blizzard
Version Vent
Smith Fuse Regulator

RED Synth:
Anon Figment
Version Vent

RED Tantrum:
Oakley A-Frame

RED Trace:
Anon Majestic
Dragon DX
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Spy Omega

SMITH Holt:
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Spy Soldier
Oakley Wisdom

SWEET Half Trooper:
Adidas Yodai
Anon Figment
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Smith Goggle (Any)
Smith Phenom
Spy Blizzards
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldiers

Source:Helmet/Goggle Compatibility - The Definitive List | GONEboarding


----------



## FLuiD

I don't agree with all of this... My Anon Realm's fit my HiFi like CRAP! Normal sized bean, 7 1/4" hat size.


----------



## Guest

FLuiD said:


> I don't agree with all of this... My Anon Realm's fit my HiFi like CRAP! Normal sized bean, 7 1/4" hat size.


Yeah, my oakley danny kass crowbars don't fit that good with my HiFi either.

Just posting the list.


----------



## Guest

*Crowbar*

Anyone know what Oakley Crowbars are like with the Smith Holt?


----------



## legallyillegal

they fit fine


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> they fit fine


Do you wear the strap under the helmet or over the back like normal?


----------



## chupacabraman

Jack said:


> Anyone know what Oakley Crowbars are like with the Smith Holt?


I have a Smith Holt myself, which I really like. I have been TOLD that the Oakley crowbars fit alright, but not perfect. Better check it out yourself. 
Had some Von Zipper Dojos last year and they did not fit well... big forehead gap.
This year I plan to pick up some Smith Phenoms, they look good, and they fit perfectly with the Holt. (plus my gf can get me 50% off smith goggles lol)


----------



## FLuiD

chupacabraman said:


> I have a Smith Holt myself, which I really like. I have been TOLD that the Oakley crowbars fit alright, but not perfect. Better check it out yourself.
> Had some Von Zipper Dojos last year and they did not fit well... big forehead gap.
> This year I plan to pick up some Smith Phenoms, they look good, and they fit perfectly with the Holt. (plus my gf can get me 50% off smith goggles lol)


Good call... After years of hating on Smith as a skiier goggle I tried a pair last year and im hooked. I have Prodigy's and IO's now. Nice stuff.


----------



## Method

Anyone try EG2's with a red hifi helmet?. Was thinking of getting those goggles and I have that helmet.


----------



## Powaholic

how about oakley a-frame goggles with the smith holt helmet?


----------



## Guest

I think the dragon DSX are a bit small for the Hi-Fi helmet, :dunno:


----------



## chupacabraman

mitch21 said:


> I think the dragon DSX are a bit small for the Hi-Fi helmet, :dunno:


I guess you just made a typo, should be DXS. Anyway, maybe that's because the DXS is just a small version of the DX... hence the S.


----------



## Method

Pretty sure the DXS is for asian faces.


----------



## FLuiD

The DXS is a girls goggle!!! My GF wears em!!


----------



## legallyillegal

the S in Dragon means Small
the S in Electric means Spherical


----------



## Guest

chupacabraman said:


> I guess you just made a typo, should be DXS. Anyway, maybe that's because the DXS is just a small version of the DX... hence the S.


yeah thats what I meant:laugh:


----------



## Guest

My Spy Targa 2s fit perfectly with my Giro Omen.


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of Oakley Crowbars... how would they fit with a Giro Encore 2? I can get this helmet pretty cheap on sale at Sporting Life.
Anybody tried this setup?


EDIT: Nevermind.. went to the store and tried it out for myself... the only two helmets I could use with the Crowbars comfortably are the RED HiFi and Giro Shiv. Went with an '09 RED HiFi for $60 canadian.


----------

